

Please review my idea - www.MySlices.com - mandeepj

http://www.MySlices.com<p>It is a one man product, still in pre beta phase.<p>The idea is to help you discover content and people as per your interests or any place that you select and enable you to further share that content. Please use chrome for best experience.<p>I welcome all feedback in form of appreciation\criticism. Please do not be too brutal :-)
======
kevinrpope
Hi, a small handful of first impressions:

\- On the landing page, your signup form is far too long. You also seem to
have a FB login option on the top nav bar, but it's not there for the main CTA
on the page. It's also easy to bypass the signup by simply clicking on the
links in the list to the left of the signup form.

\- "Local Events" looks like it's just stuff taken off of public Facebook
events. Stuff like "Johns Wedding" and "I have a phone now" aren't
particularly interesting to me.

\- The "Deals" section could use some work: Most of the deals which show up
above the fold are nationwide product-based deals which don't really get me
excited (a Dyson-knockoff fan, collapsible water bottles, a subscription to
OK! magazine) - try to focus on local deals if you can.

\- "Local News": It's just a list of text links. Try and spice it up a bit
with some styling, images, or at least stating the subject matter (sports,
fashion, business, etc)

It's a neat idea, but a lot of people are working on the content-
recommendation idea now. Good luck!

~~~
mandeepj
Thanks for your great feedback. We will try to bring in changes that you
suggested. You make sense.

The links to the left are meant for public pages.

Every product category is now crowded, you name it :-)

------
sidcool
<http://www.MySlices.com>

